# DA Machine polisher



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Stuck between 3 to buy.

Please help


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Edited as my post was offensive, i'm sorry 

Apologies to Tim at CYC


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> Dodo Juice as it's the same but cheaper and comes with an awesome Dodo Juice kit bag instead of a jippo CYC one :thumb:


Nice, real nice 

I don't understand why you keep having a snipe at us, but at least get your facts straight.

Both me and Dom buy direct from the manufactuer and both our DAS-6 kits are identical apart from the colours. Everything else is identical. We were selling these kits for over 6 months before Dodo copied ours.

Ours has always been historically cheaper also. See if you can find a Dodo machine for £79.99 and it come with an extra backing plate 

The DAS-6 PRO currently we are the only company in the UK to import these and to do so had to buy a really substantial quantity and have worked directly with the manufacturer to make them as high quality as possible. The DAS-6 PRo has been incredibly reliable and has proved massively popular.

I believe Kestrel will be releasing a 850w 'power plus' version in the new year though in limited quantities.

The PRO version has a 850w motor (500w - DAS-6, 550w - G220) so more torque and less vibration. It's also got a 6 meter cable, two backing plates and of course the *jippo CYC bag*.

Tim


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Have a word....
Ive just bought a polisher from clean your car(thanks dude) and i can honestly say it didn't come in a jippo bag as most of us know :wave: plus your buying into a quality company that will help and give assistance all the way for free.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Ashley- said:


> Dodo Juice as it's the same but cheaper and comes with an awesome Dodo Juice kit bag instead of a jippo CYC one :thumb:
> 
> You can get a kit including DA, pads, Menzerna sample kit, and 3m tape for £135 off Alex at Elite Car Care :thumb:


I don't think i've ever seen a post of yours that i've liked.

Read some of them back to yourself.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought the DAS 6 in the summer from Clean your Car. What a great machine from a great company. Nothing wrong with the bag either!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Also bought a das 6 pro from cyc , could not be happier and i was quite impressed with the bag !


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Das-6 for me.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the Das-6 Pro from CYC, awesome all the way (including the bag)


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice, real nice
> 
> I don't understand why you keep having a snipe at us, but at least get your facts straight.
> 
> ...


-Ashley-

There is no difference what so ever between the buff daddy and the Das-6 apart from a colour change on the spindle protector.

again, for the bags, unless the dodo's green fabric is lined with emeralds then there's no difference, and the CYC bags are top quality, and hold a HUGE amount of kit.

Tim didnt need to come here and defend his gear, but he's done it with a great manner of professionalism, and rightly so.

get your facts right pal,

no-one likes a smartarse


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! The bag is awesome iirc! :lol:

Bag love all round?


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

My misses has pinched the bag for work today :lol:
But to answer the question, out of them three personally i would go for the Kestrel DAS-6 Pro.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

The dodo and CYC bags are the same except different colours IIRC?

+1 for CYC, never had anything less than a positive experience from Tim :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

CYC kit and bag, :thumb:

Ashley, care to elaborate on your "comments"?? put up or shut up


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Looks like it's the DAS-6 then


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice, real nice
> 
> I don't understand why you keep having a snipe at us, but at least get your facts straight.
> 
> ...


I Second Tim,
Ashley that was bang out of order, the traders on here make the site as good as it is , No disrespect to any of the mods etc... But some sites falter simply because they cannot afford to run the site. 
The traders on here and there subscription support really help keep this site going.

I very nearly got the Das6 pro from CYC the extra power and the extra long cable was the biggest draw and if i had to buy another DA it would be the Das6 Pro.
However at the time i could not justify the extra £35 i think it was at the time so got the Das6 as i was after some other bits from another trader also so got all together saving on postage but to original poster i would go for the Das6 pro.

I myself have a Das6, and porta cable DA. Also the makita rotary.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Or the DAS-6 Pro? A lot seem to rate it for that extra bit of power, personally when my DAS-6 was my only machine it was fine for a nice ehancement, probably fine for a full correction on german paint if you have time.

Once you get a DA you'll be after a rotary in no time.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

CYC DAS-6 Pro for me, i've had mine a few months and love it - Works a treat and yes the Bag is good quality but more importantly the machine is superb.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> Dodo Juice as it's the same but cheaper and comes with an awesome Dodo Juice kit bag instead of a jippo CYC one :thumb:
> 
> You can get a kit including DA, pads, Menzerna sample kit, and 3m tape for £135 off Alex at Elite Car Care :thumb:


It's a different machine you can't really compare the DAS Pro to the other two.

To just rip into someones business is pretty ill advised, especially one as respected as CYC.

Personally I'd go for (and did) the DAS Pro, loving the jippo bag too


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a Meguiars G220, had it for over 3 years. I haven't got a bad word to say about it what so ever. But saying that, I'd get a das-6 pro if I brought one now. 

The G220 was the most powerful one back when I got mine, and it ran rings around the portercable at the time. I can only imagine that the das-6 pro would be better than the G220 now. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So tim is a jippo? Or his bag is? Or what the hell did that mean? I actually spat my tea out reading that!!!


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

Been on the site for a while and decided to get a Das 6 pro from CYC and can honestly say it's a very well made machine. Decided on this as was a bit scared of starting off with a rotary.Have used it on mine and a few other cars and have had no problems getting a finish I'm happy with.If your doing detailing for a living then a rotary I'm sure is the way to go,but for what I and a lot of others need it for it's well up to the job. 
And for what it's worth the bag it came in is just as well made.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Why is that some people get blinkered by certain brand names. im sure some of the dodo stuff is top notch and i honestly cant make judgement myself as i have only used limited types of their products but it seems unless a product carries this sort of well known brand name then everything else is crap. Prime example by this post....The Das6-pro is far more powerful and bettervalue machine, with the 'SAME BAG' yet the dodo DA is better on the only argument that its a Dodo one


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

The packages from CYC are top notch. I got the standard DAS-6, and with work you can achieve a brilliant finish on any paint. just takes know-how and the correct equipment. 

CYC are a company I buy most of my bits from, excellent postage rates/awesome points scheme, and most importantly, always a friendly voice on the phone.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I got the Das 6 Pro just after tim brought it out and had a run up to CYC to collect it. The machine has been faultless over the last few months, Excellent service from Tim as always, and the 'FREE' bag that comes with the kit no-one can complain about.........well, I didn't think they could :wall::wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Ashley- said:


> Dodo Juice as it's the same but cheaper and comes with an awesome Dodo Juice kit bag instead of a jippo CYC one :thumb:
> 
> You can get a kit including DA, pads, Menzerna sample kit, and 3m tape for £135 off Alex at Elite Car Care :thumb:


childish, very childish


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

@ the OP - ive got two of the CYC bags (one for my rotary, one for my DA), and they are top quality imo. space for the polisher and various pockets for polish, tape etc. i'd for a DAS6 pro as its more powerful (as Tim pointed out) than the other two (the dodo juice one is a normal DAS6 with a fancy name )


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to echo the other comments also : The CYC bag is NOT, I repeat NOT 'Jippo', which I imagine were it to be a real word, would be spelt with a 'G'.

I like the bag, and I like CYC.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> @ the OP - ive got two of the CYC bags (one for my rotary, one for my DA), and they are top quality imo. space for the polisher and various pockets for polish, tape etc. i'd for a DAS6 pro as its more powerful (as Tim pointed out) than the other two (the dodo juice one is a normal DAS6 with a fancy name )


Thanks Kev! I never knew there were pockets until you mentioned it! :wall:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

nickmak said:


> Thanks Kev! I never knew there were pockets until you mentioned it! :wall:


haha! They are kinda tight to the bag, but once you find them, they're good! Handy for a little torch and a megs triple duty :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nickmak said:


> Thanks Kev! I never knew there were pockets until you mentioned it! :wall:


no worries :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Didn't mean to cause offence!!! I'm sorry if my posts offend people, I just try to be helpful and give my humble opinion. I have never slagged off CYC before, and perhaps the comment about the appearance of their bag was a little harsh.

I can only go on my experiences i.e the fact that I bought a DJ DA with Menzerna kit etc etc at a very good price. That's the only point I was trying to make.

Don't form an angry mob outside my door, i'm sorry :thumb:

Ashley

P.S I genuinely don't see the point of a DAS-6 Pro. I think the only way to go after a DAS-6 is a rotary. Again just my humble opinion.

P.P.S I do resent some people saying all of my posts are smart **** and inappropriate etc etc . . . I spend a lot of time on here answering questions to the best of my ability, trying to help people. Maybe you should read a few more of my posts before you judge me :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry mate your negative comments where uncalled for especially to Tim of CYC . I live in Melbourne ,Australia and a lot of you know me by my posts on the International Showroom .

As you have guessed i am a pro !

I emailed Tim months ago regarding the DAS PRO 6 and the question I asked him do you ship to Melbourne , Australia he was very helpful even from the other side of the world !

I will definitively be doing business with Tim of CYC because I liked his professionalism and positive attitude to help me !

And that to me is priceless in any country around the world ! Manners are free and so is kindness !

Regards , Mario


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

yes i know they were uncalled for. i didn't mean it to sound the way it did.

once again i apologise


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i went for the dodo DA as it had a nice bag and a long cable


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

You see that's what I should have said, the dodo had a nice bag, not that the CYC one has a horrible bag.


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

the dodo looks good


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

I purchased the Kestrel DAS-6 last year from CYC and have had fantastic results (not posted any yet) with the machine which has slightly less spec than the PRO 

I would recommend CYC and DAS-6 and think yourself lucky I never even got a bag with mine. LOL (I don't think the bags were being issued, this is not plug for a free bag).

Just thought I would give credit where credit is due.

I vote Kestrel.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

If was going for a single tool - let`s say DA it would be DAS6-PRO. If it would be the second tool along with a rotary it would be DAS6 without pro. Hope this makes sense. :buffer:

And have to agree with you all that CYC and especially Tim are very nice people to work with and are willing to help, not only to sell :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I just wished CYC can carry more items!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nickmak said:


> I just wished CYC can carry more items!


so do i sometimes but no trader will ever keep every product available..


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

nickmak said:


> I just wished CYC can carry more items!


Thats good feedback, what else would you like to see us selling as we were looking to add more in the new year.

Tim


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Hi Tim,

I was wondering if you could somehow be able to stock up on more sample sized items, such as the 3M triplets? I really wanted to try that but in the end I didn't want to spend so much on 3kg of polishes yet. Perhaps the 3M samples similar to Elite's one might be a pretty good idea so that everyone can get a taster of the different types of materials out there and not plonk down too much money until we have found the one we are happy with?

Oh yeah, you could add in BH clay too since it's quite a popular item here on the forum! :buffer:

Overall I'm very impressed with your website and have only been buying my detailing supplies from CYC because of the great service. Keep it up!

Nick :thumb:


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Thats good feedback, what else would you like to see us selling as we were looking to add more in the new year.
> 
> Tim


Swissvax? Own brand of buckets? Branded Merchandise? Own branded T-shirts? Stickers?


----------



## B33M3R (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Tim, owing to those posting on this thread, leaping in to defend you're standards of service and support, it cemented my ordering some products from your site last night. 

Looking forward to the arrival of my new DAS6 Pro and other goodies. I'm sure more will follow!

Who'd have thought, a new customer born from a naughty comment about a bag!

All the best

Matt


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> I believe Kestrel will be releasing a 850w 'power plus' version in the new year though in limited quantities.


Any further information on this?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's just a copy of ours DAS-6 PRO. They have bought some in from our supplier so same specs.


----------



## B33M3R (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi

Just wanted to say my Das 6 Pro arrived in plenty of time for Christmas and although I have'nt had the chance to use it yet I can see it is a quality product. Looking forward to having a go wih it in the near future! :buffer:

By the way, bag is great


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

B33M3R said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to say my Das 6 Pro arrived in plenty of time for Christmas and although I have'nt had the chance to use it yet I can see it is a quality product. Looking forward to having a go wih it in the near future! :buffer:
> 
> By the way, bag is great


Many thanks for that, much appreciated. Give me a shout if you need any help.

Glad you like the bag


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i have g220 that i got with 80 and 83 and 3 meguiars pads for 160 is it bad machine going buy vote?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The Meguiars is still a good machine and that's a desparate price a retailer was obviously selling it for so you got a good deal.

Earlier models had reliability issues but these have all but been sorted now but it did put loads of people off. 

They are just down on power compared to the PRO and the regular DAS-6 tend to match them everywhre else but at a better price.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah it was cheap compared from what i could find was from clean mitts and free p and p to n.ireland but that was mix up and they gave it me free since their was delay


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> i have g220 that i got with 80 and 83 and 3 meguiars pads for 160 is it bad machine going buy vote?


Hell no! Ive got one and it has been great. I got it a few years ago when it was the best available at the time, and it's still going strong. :thumb:

CYC is on the money! Das-6 pro more powerful, and Das-6 probably just as good, but cheaper. 

The G220 is a real quality unit, but i'm sure the others are also.....


----------

